# AKM - Aspire Mining



## adobee (6 May 2010)

Aspire Mining previously WKR is a junior explorer with 100% ownership of Ovoot Coking Coal project in Mongolia. Headed by David McSweeney former Gindalbie Resources the goal is to have  JORC compliant resouce by end of 2010. They also have some interests in WA. Current market cap $23million

Ordinary Fully Paid Shares    375,000,000
Unlisted Options; 5 Cents (expiring 12/2/ 2015) 100,000,000 
Unlisted Performance Options*; 5 Cents  (expiring 12/2/2015) 100,000,000 
 * Unlisted Performance Options do not vest until a JORC compliant inferred resource at least 200 million tonnes in relation to the Ovoot Coking Coal Project is identified.

Trading today 12c


----------



## adobee (10 May 2010)

With the expectation of a Chinese appetite for Coal and a JORC this year I have made an entry to AKM today.. the share price has had a retrace from 18c and seem to have some resistance round 11c at the moment.. The Ovoot coal seems to be a pretty productive location.. the management have the right contacts with the chinese steel producers ansteel etc who all need coal..


----------



## adobee (12 May 2010)

Aspire Mining directors' interests and substantial shareholders



Source: News Bites


Spectral Investments Pty Ltd bought 58,000,000 Aspire Mining Ltd, formerly Windy Knob Resources Ltd, shares on February 12, 2010 for $1,537,000, increasing to 58,000,000 (15.47%).

GZ Capital LLC bought 46,000,000 million Aspire Mining Ltd shares on February 12, 2010, increasing to 46,000,000 (12.27%).

Bat-Erdene Khadbaasan bought 50,000,000 Aspire Mining Ltd shares on February 12, 2010, increasing to 50,000,000 (13.33%).

Battuvshin Badamdamdin bought 50,000,000 Aspire Mining Ltd shares on February 12, 2010, increasing to 550,000,000 (13.33%).

Director David Paull indirectly holds 1,886,792 shares and 118,943,396 options.

Director Gan-Ochir Zunduisuren, through GZ Capital LLC, indirectly holds 46,000,000 escrowed shares and 10,000,000 escrowed performance options.

Director Neil Lithgow, through Spectral Investments Pty Ltd, indirectly holds 58,000,000 shares and 163,000 options.

Director David McSweeney indirectly holds 14,283,962 shares and 14,716,981 options.

James Robinson, who ceased to be a director on February 12, 2010, directly holds 2,337,809 shares.

Mathew Walker, who ceased to be a director on February 12, 2010, directly holds 1,000,000 shares.


STOCK DASHBOARD: February 16, 2010

Windy Knob Resources

Last traded February 15, 2010: 7.0c

Price change from previous trading day: 2.9%

Relative Strength (6 months percentile rank): 96.7

Market capitalisation: $8.8 million

Turnover volume: 400,000.0

Volume Index (1 is average): 1.1

Turnover value: $28,000

Turnover period: 1 year 4 months

Value of $1,000 invested 1 year ago: $3,333

Source: www.BuySellTips.com


----------



## adobee (12 May 2010)

New investor presentation out this morning on Ovoot Coal Poject..
Worth a look .. Looks like they will be ramping up some interest for results in the coming weeks..

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100512/pdf/31q98pksxhswfc.pdf


----------



## adobee (27 May 2010)

AKM has appointed Argonaut as a there adviser ..  Plans moving forward to take the coal project from explorer to producer ..  Little traction yet but great for anyone who is looking for a project to get on early early days ..


----------



## adobee (3 June 2010)

More drill results out with Coal in every hole .. JORC on the way..
Cap raising oversubscribed at 9c for $4.5mill .. gives it a back stop and wont be surprised to see it pushed up in the next couple of weeks to make the sophisticated investors some money ..


----------



## adobee (29 July 2010)

AKM has a JV Farm in on the Shangai Coal project to Blue Sky, they will pay an option fee of $US60k and then spend in excess of $300k in 12 months to get 51% of shangai coal project..

This seems pretty positive.. AKM will get carried on the exploration costs and save the cash.. There is coal there so hopefully Blue Sky will dig it up and AKM can reap some rewards..  

Still awaiting JORC for Ovoot project..

Market cap currently $21m
David McSweeney Chairman

Still yet to catch the markets eye


----------



## adobee (8 September 2010)

Seems to be a bit of interest in AKM today.. not much but definetly a slight swing considering there has been nothing of late and today isnt really an up day.. Worth watching out for buying before news comes out ..


----------



## adobee (8 September 2010)

WHat do you know.. news out and up 21 % 

- High quality coal
- New coal seams 74m & 44m 
- JORC by Dec

Market Cap $21m
Think I might be in early on this one..


----------



## noie (14 September 2010)

on a run today

price 0.125   up   0.020   todays change   19.048% 

and i got out at .120

no news since the 8th, not really sure why the run, no activity until well after the open..


----------



## adobee (16 September 2010)

pushing along this morning almost $500k shares ... very little now available..
great potential small cap which has been under the radar for a while.. the directors of this have some substanial experience in create very large exploration companies and taking them to the point of production..


----------



## adobee (5 October 2010)

akm looking like it could break out any minute. closed 16c yesterday.. with the amount of buying taking place I expect the JORC for OVOOT is not far away.. also worth considering there other leases in the area..


----------



## adobee (14 October 2010)

*NEW MAJOR MONGOLIAN COAL RESOURCE
Ovoot Coking Coal Project (100%)*• New Mongolian Coking Coal Province emerging
• Maiden 330.7 million tonne JORC reportable Coal
Resource
• Large tonnage above 250 metres vertical depth
• Includes new substantial shallow drill results
• Initial commercialisation studies underway
• 2011 exploration program targeting further significant
Coal Resource growth
MAIDEN JORC COMPLIANT RESOURCE ANNOUNCED


----------



## adobee (15 October 2010)

Director picked up another $300k shares on market.. defiently worth watching.. currently owe about $3m for the project and have around $5m cash plus resource 330 million tonnes to be increase... market cap $44m

mongolian coal becoming very popular with the chinese.. 

no brainer ?


----------



## adobee (18 October 2010)

"Ovoot project, which has been tipped to have a JORC resource of 200 million tonnes, which would make it the sixth-largest undeveloped coking coal project in the world"

Wonder how it will be placed with 330 mill tonnes with upgrades to come..
see if we start to get any interest today.. suprised none of the small cap investment spruikers/ newsletters have jumped on board yet..


----------



## adobee (19 October 2010)

The Ovoot Coking Coal Project encompasses an area of approximately *509 square kilometres *and has significant potential for further exploration success to build upon this maiden Coal Resource.* Only 10% of the project area has been drilled to date.*The maiden Coal Resource of 330.7 million tonnes with high ranking coal parameters means the Ovoot Coking Coal Project already rates amongst the best high rank coal deposits in Mongolia. The Company expects to significantly increase this maiden Resource in 2011.


----------



## adobee (19 October 2010)

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...with-gas-project/story-e6frg9no-1225872269228

*Mongolia in mind*IN other Perth news, Gindalbie Metals co-founder David McSweeney must be loving his gig as non-exec chairman of coal tiddler Aspire Mining. Unlike Gindalbie, which has joined the fight against the mining super-profits tax on the back of its $2bn Karara project, Aspire is focused on far-away Mongolia and is thought to be in the market for a small equity raising of up to $5m to shore up a JORC resource at its RSPT-unaffected Ovoot coking coal project. 

If successful, sources say, Aspire could then seek a bigger injection from the coking-coal-hungry Hong Kong instos that need JORC resource projects to make an investment. Hong Kong seems to be a popular place in Perth at the moment, with broker Argonaut said to be mulling an office in the city and Nkwe Platinum appointing advisory house Helmsec to assist with a listing on city's stock exchange later this year.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...he-worst-is-over/story-e6frg9ex-1225830261479


*Mongolian dream*
THE eyebrow-raiser on Friday was the debut of Hunnu Coal (HUN), whose 20c shares shot to 41c on debut, then settled to close at 33.5c. Who would have thought that coal exploration in Mongolia could have got investor pulses racing so quickly?

This has concentrated minds at the so far unlisted Xanadu Mines, which has some advanced coal projects in Mongolia. The Sydney company had been planning to float in Hong Kong, but that exchange has yet to bed down its new resource company rules, so it looks as if Xanada might strike on the ASX while the iron's hot.

Friday also saw the settlement by Windy Knob Resources (WKR) on its Ovoot coal project in Mongolia. Sadly for those who had become attached to probably the most colourful company name on the ASX, WKR will trade as Aspire Mining (AKM) from tomorrow .

David McSweeney, the man who built iron ore success story Gindalbie Metals (GBG), is heading the new board taking over the hitherto becalmed junior.

He admits that, five years ago, he would not have been able to sleep for worrying about the logistics of a deposit 200km from the Trans-Siberian railway in Russia and 400km from the north-south rail artery through Mongolia that runs to the Chinese border.

Ovoot has hard coking coal and, if it proves to be big enough, McSweeney believes it could justify its own rail connection. Early days, of course; the vendors have drilled only eight holes, of which four hit coal.

But McSweeney is not fazed by that either. He remembers that the old Western Mining drilled only two holes at what became Gindalbie's prize project in WA and estimating it contained 2.5 million tonnes of iron ore. In fact, there was 2.5 billion tonnes under the ground.


----------



## adobee (20 October 2010)

_Investor presentation out for those whom are interested.._

Also Proactive Investor article..

*Aspire Mining inks maiden 330.7Mt JORC coking coal resource at Ovoot, Mongolia
by Proactive Investors* 
Just eight months after acquiring the Ovoot Coking Coal and the Nuramt Coal projects in Mongolia, Aspire Mining (ASX: AKM) has defined an initial maiden 330.7 million tonnes JORC coking coal resource at Ovoot.

Over 80% of the resource is in the measured and indicated categories, and 75% of the coal resource is above 250 metres vertical depth, a large scale open pit mining becomes a distinct possibility.

The Ovoot Coking Coal project encompasses an area of approximately 509 square kilometres, with only 10% of the project area being drilled to date, allowing for a potentially significant increase in the JORC resource.

Initial coal quality parameters indicate a high quality coal, low in moisture.  However, follow up testwork will be undertaken to establish washing yield, product specifications and coking properties.

The maiden resource includes these substantial near surface intersections:

DH 224 interested a total of 58.2 metres of coal including:
- 6.7 metres of coal from 77.3 metres;
- 6.0 metres of coal from 117 metres;
- 12.5 metres of coal from 161.5 metres; and
- 33 metres of coal from 182.5 metres.

DH 243 intersected a total of 42.3 metres of coal from 74.8 metres depth.

These new coal intersections are located at the eastern extremity of the resource area, which Aspire said indicates a continuation of substantial widths of shallow coal, therefore highlighting the significant potential for shallow large tonnage targets exploration targets to the east.

Aspire will be looking to develop an infrastructure strategy for a rail connection from Ovoot.


----------



## adobee (25 October 2010)

AKM financing arrangements annoucement out.. Financing looks fantastic as far as I can see this is now really ready for growth.. Ample funds to pay of Ovoot.. Heaps for $ to start drilling all the other ground and increase this JORC to one of the best in the World.. SouthGobi is a good partner in this area and brings alot of experties in Mongolia.. 

19.9% placement to SouthGobi Resources to
raise $20.1 million
● SouthGobi Resources is a significant listed coal
producer in Mongolia with a market
capitalisation of US$2.2 billion and is part of the
Ivanhoe Group
● Placement pricing of 19 cents per share
represents a 8% premium to the 7 day VWAP
● Funding will fast-track exploration and
development of Aspire's Ovoot Coking Coal
Project
● Strategic partnership to provide technical and
logistical assistance to accelerate future
production
● Retains unencumbered control of an emerging
coking coal province


----------



## adobee (26 October 2010)

http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-new...es-stake-in-aspire-mining-20101025-1708h.html


Shares in Aspire Mining Ltd rose after an Ivanhoe Group company took a substantial stake in the junior coal explorer.

Aspire shares were up 2.5 cents, or 13.16 per cent, at 21.5 cents at 1346 AEDT.

Aspire, a Perth-based company, on Monday said the Ivanhoe-controlled SouthGobi Resources had taken a 19.9 per cent interest in Aspire via a placement of 105.7 million shares at a price of 19 cents per share, raising $20.1 million.

Advertisement: Story continues below Aspire also said the companies, which were focused on Mongolia, had formed a strategic partnership to fast-track development of Aspire's wholly-owned Ovoot coking coal project in the country's north.

Aspire chairman David McSweeney said the deal with SouthGobi Resources would speed up the company's transformation from a coal explorer to a coal mine developer.

SouthGobi president and chief executive Alexander Molyneux said Aspire was an exciting strategic partner, given its large volume of potentially high-quality coking coal in Mongolia.

Mr Molyneux said SouthGobi Resources would provide Aspire with in-country expertise.

SouthGobi Resources, which is 57 per cent held by Canada's Ivanhoe Mines Ltd, produces coal at its Ovoot Tolgoi mine in Mongolia's south.

Aspire is yet to secure offtake partners for the Ovoot project and says only 10 per cent of the area has been explored.


----------



## adobee (26 October 2010)

Market may have taken notice of yesterdays volume and media there is some big orders lining up.. Looks like the sophisticated investors and institutions will have to wait in line and buy on market like everyone else now following this storey which seems to be very little of ASF followers..


----------



## Mister Mark (26 October 2010)

I have a small parcel bought not to long ago, largely due to your posts, thank you, cheering with the interest and upturn.


----------



## Agentm (26 October 2010)

well done adobee

never went into it, and of course i lament that now..

but enjoyed your updates

blue sky hey!!  

cheers


----------



## noie (26 October 2010)

Agentm said:


> well done adobee
> 
> never went into it, and of course i lament that now..
> 
> ...




Well I went the other way and got in at 0.079000 and out at 0.120000  i think i should have let it run a little more.... 

oh well next time.


----------



## flee (27 October 2010)

There's somebody looking to pick up 3m shares @ 30c today. Will be interesting to see what happens today.


----------



## AKB (27 October 2010)

flee said:


> There's somebody looking to pick up 3m shares @ 30c today. Will be interesting to see what happens today.




I'd watch it for the morning - market hype might have taken over yesterday - although it might be nice for a quick day trade.


----------



## adobee (27 October 2010)

Have been reading a few reports today which mention that there is some risk of Mongolia being subject to a single market for the coal being China and thus risk getting inferior prices for there coking coal.. On the upside it is apparent Mongolians are not big fans of the chinese and the government would be keen to open the market up across other borders thus may be highly involved in infastructure & raillinks..  

The run to date has been fantastic.. I think it is still early days.. $70m market cap but already big resource and great funding.. I keep thinking about selling some but when I compare it to the other options I am considering for some australian coal companies with no real resource found this looks to have substanially more upside..

If only I had more confidence at 8c !


----------



## MEGALADON (28 October 2010)

I think the latest interest has stemmed from an article by Charlie Aitkin from Southern Cross Resources. The self proclaimed contrarian gave the stock a huge buy recommendation. (including a disclaimer that he had an "interest" as a holder of the stock) Most small cap stocks he promotes get a good run on for up to a week after the articles.


----------



## MEGALADON (28 October 2010)

China is not the only market for the Coal as the railway also goes north to Russia. Check out Hunnu (Ticker: HUN) which is rapidly capitalising.


----------



## adobee (1 November 2010)

STill pushing ahead.. the buy sell ratio is pretty crazy at the moment..  Anyone got suggestions of companies which could be used as a quick comparison of value..


----------



## adobee (15 November 2010)

The large buys seem to have been filled or pulled..  COuld be a bit of a retrace in order which isnt to unexpected..   would be nice to see it keep a good level of 25c +


----------



## adobee (22 November 2010)

Mongolia Revokes Mining Licenses

Nov. 20 -*The Mongolian government dropped a bombshell on the international mining industry by suspending 254 gold mining licenses on Friday.*
The Ministry of Minerals and Energy revoked the licenses citing “environmental concerns,” and hinted that others licenses may also follow. The government is providing compensation to investors affected.
The licenses are being revoked under a 2009 law which protects Mongolia’s forests and river basins. Mongolians consider the ground sacred and are reluctant to dig, fearing it may upset the balance of nature. Living close to nature also, as many Mongolians do, means they have an in-built awareness of the environment and are highly sensitive to damaging or polluting the land. Proposed golf courses for example, a lucrative form of investment in nearby China are banned in Mongolia due to concerns over the use of fertilizers and weed killers.

The license issue may have serious repercussions if it spreads beyond gold. Several international mining companies have recently established operations in Mongolia and have gone on to IPOs in Hong Kong and Canada. The government says it will release a full list of companies affected early next week. Analysts warn of the dangers of investing too much in emerging countries such as Mongolia due to the dangers of government U-turns over investment policies.

This is not the first time the government has banned mining companies. Following a deal in which a five year, 100 percent tax break was agreed with one of the large international mining companies for the extraction of coal, the Mongolian government were not amused when a project expected to last for 20 years and produce tax revenues for 15 of them was fully completed in less than five years, leaving the government with an empty mine and no income. International mining companies have not always behaved well in Mongolia, and this, coupled with an emerging regulatory environment, has lead to stresses.


----------



## adobee (23 November 2010)

AKM rocketing along.. thought it would have more of a breather but obviously not.. I am back on at 38c..  South Globi have annouced they dont have any problems with mongolian government .. Just awaiting some more good news now


----------



## adobee (25 November 2010)

Cant believe I dropped out at low 30c ... 
looking to smash 40c now..
Picked up more this morning..  Hope we see some substanial holder announcements out soon for some insto's


----------



## adobee (26 November 2010)

Broker report from agonaut probably a little biast as they hold alot of stock.. but some interesting reading either way..

http://www.aspiremininglimited.com/...aspire mining (akm) mongolian aspirations.pdf


----------



## mr. jeff (26 November 2010)

Any idea why the stock is going through the roof? Just hit 0.465, wondering whether there is news due that someone has heard early...


----------



## adobee (26 November 2010)

If we new we would be very rich ..  
It is going Bonkers but I guess people are wanting in -
- Tight share register
- Possible world biggest coking coal resource
- Only 10% resource drilled
- Coking coal results due shortly


----------



## adobee (29 November 2010)

AKM still cracking.. some good buys going through at 48c too..  
It could get me winning place two months running in the ASF ASX stock comp if continues to perform like this next couple of days ..


----------



## adobee (30 November 2010)

Took a breather today.. It is reported that someone / corporate has taken 4.9% stake on market at the moment having accumulated 29m shares..

Quality of coking coal and transport initiative / arrangements are going to be the next to major announcements here..


----------



## adobee (6 December 2010)

RIV takeover shows healthy appetite for Coking Coal..
Fingers crossed it will just be a matter of time for AKM ..


----------



## adobee (7 December 2010)

"Coal prices have soared during the past year, with prices tipped to rise further in 2011, *as Chinese growth spurs strong demand for coking coal,* used in steel furnaces."

He also said many other major miners, including BHP Billiton Ltd, Swiss company Xstrata, or Brazil's Vale could also be interested in Riversdale."There are a huge field of players, and China is crawling with investors, while *Vale has expanded from iron ore into coal," he said*

http://money.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=8176455


----------



## adobee (13 December 2010)

seems to be heating up again this afternoon.. wouldnt be surprised to see some news out considering price movement and the last quiet couple of weeks..


----------



## adobee (10 January 2011)

wow.. what a crazy last hour... all time high will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow...  dont think this could be soley coking coal price rise..


----------



## adobee (14 January 2011)

news out on quality up another 14% this morning... 
AKM has been one direction for a fair while now... looks like a great storey but a bit worried its over valued on what could be rather than what currently is...


----------



## adobee (17 January 2011)

_Todays announcement makes things start to get interesting.. Noble takes a stake, obviously think think this really is a possible world class mine and this releases south globi from the agreement from stopping them buying more.. could increase the action as they firm up their position ??  Noble must have been buying at 40 -60c ..._

Mongolian coking coal explorer Aspire Mining Limited (ASX: AKM,
“Aspire”) said a review of its share register has revealed that* Noble
Group Ltd (SGX: NOBL, “Noble”) currently holds 4.1% of Aspire’s
issued share capital.*On January 14, 2011, the commodities trading house Noble confirmed
it owned a total of 22,126,766 shares in Aspire via its subsidiary
Osendo Pty Ltd, after Aspire sought confirmation of the beneficial
ownership of shares held by Osendo Pty Ltd under section 672A of the
Corporations Act 2001 (Cth).
Aspire is currently developing its 100%-owned Ovoot Coking Coal
Project (“Ovoot”) in northern Mongolia and recently announced further
positive test results in respect of the Ovoot deposit.
Aspire’s Managing Director David Paull said: *“Noble is one of the
world’s largest marketers of coking coal and Aspire welcomes news of
its significant investment in the company”.*“Noble is active in Mongolia and Aspire and Noble have had very
preliminary discussions about how the two companies can cooperate
in the future”.
Aspire also announced that Noble’s acquisition of 4.1% of Aspire has
resulted in a suspension of the two year standstill agreed to by
SouthGobi Resources Ltd (TSX:SGQ, SEHK:1878 “SouthGobi”) as
part of the 19.9% placement and strategic partnership agreement
entered into with SouthGobi in October last year.
*The terms of that agreement restricted SouthGobi’s shareholding in
the company to 19.9%, for two years, but stipulated that these
standstill arrangements would be suspended in the event that a
“competitor” acquired 1% or more of Aspire. Those standstill
arrangements would remain in suspension whilst the “competitor”
holds voting power to more than 1% of Aspire.*Aspire’s David Paull said: “Under the agreement, Noble is defined as
a competitor and SouthGobi has confirmed with Aspire that the
standstill restriction has been suspended”.
“The rest of the agreement with SouthGobi remains in place and we
look forward to continuing with our strategic alliance with SouthGobi.
The Company is now in the fortunate position of having two significant
coal companies who are both active in Mongolia on our register


----------



## adobee (30 March 2011)

From a few days ago ..
*
Noble Group Makes Further Investment in Aspire*Aspire Mining Limited (ASX:“AKM”, “Aspire” or “the Company”) has been notified that
commodity trading house Noble Group (“Noble”) has agreed to acquire a further 18 million
shares in Aspire from Mongolian shareholders representing the vendors of Aspire’s Ovoot
Coking Coal Project.  The share sale represents 3.36% of the current issued capital of the Company, which will give Noble an 8.6% undiluted interest in the Company.
Aspire welcomes the continued interest and investment in the Company by Noble.
The block of 18 million shares subject to sale by the Mongolian vendors to Noble represents just 10% of the vendors’ holdings. Aspire looks forward to continuing its good relationship with the vendors.
Aspire has received confirmation from the Mongolian vendors that they do not intend to sell additional shares at this time.



Aspire has gone from strength to strength the investment from major local mining companies gives confidence as to the size and reality of this resource.. If only I had kept my original shares and not expected a retrace at some point ..


----------



## adobee (30 March 2011)

AKM broken out today.. new high of around 97c looks poised to move through a $ .. its just laughing at me now for selling out ...  Somethings up the way its moved up swiftly IMO probably find out next couple of days ..


----------



## adobee (30 March 2011)

http://www.aspiremininglimited.com/...328 argonaut research demanding attention.pdf


----------



## mr. jeff (30 March 2011)

adobee said:


> http://www.aspiremininglimited.com/...328 argonaut research demanding attention.pdf




Thanks for that Adobee, like you I jumped a while back and took profit, but AKM may be interesting again, with such awful trading volumes in all the stocks I hold today, AKM is bucking that significantly, so I wonder what is happening behind the scenes.

Can I lump AKM with SDL for a comparison? both have a decent bit of dirt, both are going to have to build a big railway to move it anywhere worthwhile. Both are stuck trying to get things going....AKM is lagging SDL by this measure I guess - they are not looking for constructors, they are still drilling, so more room for speculative money... not that far off it though.





Looks good, new high, bit of volume, good luck.


----------



## adobee (31 March 2011)

Definetly broken out ... 
Looking pretty bullish at the moment , jumped for $20k at 98c


----------



## adobee (7 April 2011)

Details out on quality of coking coal and all looks very good.. market likes it..
Next step just the ongoing growth of the resource and jorc ..
AKM officially now x13 since 6 months ago ..  Possible the next RIV


----------



## aaronphetamine (21 April 2011)

Bloomberg has just posted a great article about Mongolia and has made mention to Aspire Mining standing to reap benefits in the future in Mongolia. Here is a link to this article:

http://noir.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601110&sid=aSkxnYYdSwkw

I am not currently a stock holder of the company - as I only just found out about it  but after spending a good hour or two looking at it, I really like it. Im looking for a good entry between 90-100c possibly - and initially a very small investment, but overall I like it a lot. Now I need to do some research on Mongolia...


----------



## skyQuake (21 April 2011)

aaronphetamine said:


> Bloomberg has just posted a great article about Mongolia and has made mention to Aspire Mining standing to reap benefits in the future in Mongolia. Here is a link to this article:
> 
> http://noir.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601110&sid=aSkxnYYdSwkw
> 
> I am not currently a stock holder of the company - as I only just found out about it  but after spending a good hour or two looking at it, I really like it. Im looking for a good entry between 90-100c possibly - and initially a very small investment, but overall I like it a lot. Now I need to do some research on Mongolia...




Original piece came out 3am, republished with a bit of update 4:49pm, so imo its factored in. Though i'd guess a fair few would have missed it.


----------



## tfrjr (29 April 2011)

Why the recent sharp drop in share price?


----------



## alu (13 June 2012)

Any recent thoughts on this company? Price has taken an absolute beating..


----------



## greggles (1 May 2018)

A trend reversal for Aspire Mining at last. AKM hasn't seen much love for a couple of years now, so this change in direction is long overdue.

Share price is up 23.08% to 1.6c so far today on heavy volume.


----------



## greggles (11 May 2018)

Aspire Mining continuing its trek north on high volume. Lots of accumulation going on. I'm liking the look of this one.


----------



## greggles (12 June 2018)

After consolidating around the 2c mark, Aspire Mining has continued moving north and is currently trading at 2.4c. There have been no price sensitive announcements since 4 June, so it would appear that it is just the strength of the buying pressure that is pushing it up.


----------



## debtfree (1 July 2018)

1st of all @greggles thanks for all the time and effort you put into finding potential and interesting stocks for our viewing. I do find myself checking out many of your stock comments, so appreciated your work.

I have selected AKM in the July Stock Tipping Competition. It came up in a scan and as you know we need to put something in the stock's thread. 
When I looked at the thread I was really not surprised to see a chart posted by @greggles 

Since the time you posted the chart above, price has fallen back to the breakout area on lower volume. 
Price has come back to test the breakout level of .021. If it can go up and hit the high of .029 before the end of the end of July's Competition it would return a good 30% return for the comp. 

Cheers ... Debtfree


----------



## greggles (1 July 2018)

debtfree said:


> 1st of all @greggles thanks for all the time and effort you put into finding potential and interesting stocks for our viewing. I do find myself checking out many of your stock comments, so appreciated your work.



Thanks Debtfree. I'm glad you enjoy the posts. I get some right and I get some wrong. Many I don't even know where they're going but there's something about the chart or a recent announcement that piques my interest.

There's not as much time involved as you might think. I see a chart and form a view about it and then just post away. Most posts are five minutes or less. Some posts where I look at the fundamentals take a little longer. Maybe 10 minutes, 15 max.

I wish there were more people posting on stocks because I would like to read the views of others and engage in dialogue with them about some of the stocks I post about. Unfortunately, in recent times many people seem to prefer to read rather than post and I think that's a shame. An online community should be about discussion and debate but there is not as much of that here as there used to be.

Best of luck with AKM in the July competition!


----------



## peter2 (28 November 2020)

*Warning*: A highly speculative speculation on a spec stock. 















_Note_: Mongolia is in lockdown (until Dec 1st)  in response to community transmission of the coronavirus.


----------



## Austwide (28 November 2020)

4w Avg Turnover$7,913

Very illiquid stock, doubled to $13169 of Friday. Volume was about double prior to Covid-19 hitting.

Price action would improve volume for a while.


----------



## peter2 (16 September 2022)

For monitoring purposes.


----------

